# vivexotic



## enricob27 (Jul 8, 2011)

does the vivexotic vx36 have a way i can get a ARCADIA CERAMIC LAMP HOLDER & BRACKET in to it with a wire


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Drill a small hole at the back : victory:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

yes as long as the plug can be taken off of the wire. Most viv exotic has two semicircles at the top of the viv on either side


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

Put your wires through the semicircles at the top before you put the roof on and you should be ok. I put mine together and then realised my mistake lol. The plug was a sealed unit on my heatlamp so couldn't unskrew. :bash:


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

haha i made that mistake too. 
have any of you noticed when fitting the glass, you have to lower the top runner quite abit to make it fit ? 2 of the vivexotics iv got do the exact same thing and sometimes when i push the glass open they come out. Am i doing something wrong or is this normal ? im tempted to glue the runners on to where i need them but then if i need to remove the glass i may find it hard...
Sorry to steal the thread...thought it'd be ok as its onabout vivexotic


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

I have the vivexotic 24LX as i only house 1 gecko atm and mine indeed has the two semi circles at the top.
I did notice i could not get the glass in at first but then noticed theres two different sized runners. The larger one goes at the top and the smaller goes at the bottom (didnt tell me that in the instructions and took 20 minutes to figure it out, I'm an engineer too for goodness sake)

One thing that i found is a pain in the butt is using the arcadia lamp holder you fix it to the side and the cage fixes to the top of the viv. They dont provide screws and they need about 1/2 inch ones else it will go though the vivarium. This causes issues if you need to remove a heatmat or something as you have to take the cage off else you cant get the top off because of the bracket.
Also i had to take a section out of the cage as because of the cable on top it wont sit flush to the roof of the viv and yes i made sure to grind the edges down to smooth although the gecko would have to be 2mm thick to get up behind it.

Hope this helps avoid the struggle i had and frustration at having to replace a thermostat that went faulty.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

beckoneon said:


> haha i made that mistake too.
> have any of you noticed when fitting the glass, you have to lower the top runner quite abit to make it fit ? 2 of the vivexotics iv got do the exact same thing and sometimes when i push the glass open they come out. Am i doing something wrong or is this normal ? im tempted to glue the runners on to where i need them but then if i need to remove the glass i may find it hard...
> Sorry to steal the thread...thought it'd be ok as its onabout vivexotic


Have you checked the runners are the right way around? The top runner is deeper set than the bottom runner usually to allow for the glass to fit. Its a mistake I made once too and I asked my friend who kindly pointed out I'd put the runners on the wrong way around......oopsey! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hatleopard (Mar 1, 2012)

I've had an issue where I'd try to open the glass and the while top runner section (including wood) would collapse in. A screw in each side fixed it, but it's no ideal!


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Hahahahaha now I feel Stoopid!! Yes they are a lot better now. They look the same to look at though really so I didn't think to swap them. And iv got 2 vivs like this. Was very annoying. I'm glad I mentioned it now  thanks guys!! 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hjdd25


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Glad i could help i guess its the sort of things a fresh pair of eyes and hands needed to figure out.
Happy that i could help as so many have helped me here and only 24 hours after getting my gecko


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Ive got the same Arcadia ceramic lamp & holder in my viv i just built (see below) I used a 15mm american oak laminated chipboard (like the vivexotic ranges) and used some 1/2 screws for the bracket...As for the lamp itself I just removed the ceramic holder from the plastic bit, unwired it, threaded the live & earth wire through the vent as you can see & just put it back together


----------

